# AFI MFA Screenwriters 2018



## bigdubs (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi all! New to these forum and didn't see a specific space for the AFI screenwriting applicants waiting for a decision to come in the next few weeks. Thought we could count down to April 2nd together (then hopefully celebrate together).


----------



## zinala (Mar 19, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Hi all! New to these forum and didn't see a specific space for the AFI screenwriting applicants waiting for a decision to come in the next few weeks. Thought we could count down to April 2nd together (then hopefully celebrate together).


Right here with you. Who did you interview with?


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey! I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Ed Dector.  I see you're applying to other places. What's your first choice?


----------



## zinala (Mar 19, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Hey! I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Ed Dector.  I see you're applying to other places. What's your first choice?


Nice! It's hard to say...really depends on the financial situation. I think in a perfect world, it'd be AFI. Is AFI the only place you've applied?


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, only applied to AFI. I figured go big or go home  But you're right about the $$$$ - it's gonna hurt.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 19, 2018)

Yoooooooooo how was yall interview tho? My interview was with Anna Thomas and Kevin Kennedy


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 19, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> Yoooooooooo how was yall interview tho? My interview was with Anna Thomas and Kevin Kennedy


The interview was cool. Everyone was super friendly. They asked the usual - how am I going to pay, favorite screenwriters, what do I want to write if I get in, etc.  I asked a few questions. 

Your avatar is everything btw.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 20, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> The interview was cool. Everyone was super friendly. They asked the usual - how am I going to pay, favorite screenwriters, what do I want to write if I get in, etc.  I asked a few questions.
> 
> Your avatar is everything btw.



I love Goodtimes, a bit stereotypical but i love it. I asked ALOT of questions but it was good vibes the whole interview. I dont have a film background so they were very interested in that, what about you?


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 20, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> I love Goodtimes, a bit stereotypical but i love it. I asked ALOT of questions but it was good vibes the whole interview. I dont have a film background so they were very interested in that, what about you?


I have some film and tv production experience from grad school (many moons ago)- but played it "safe" by working as a news writer/producer after graduation to get a paycheck and insurance.   But I figure it's never too late to pursue your passion - better than wondering "what if" for the rest of your life.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 20, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> I have some film and tv production experience from grad school (many moons ago)- but played it "safe" by working as a news writer/producer after graduation to get a paycheck and insurance.   But I figure it's never too late to pursue your passion - better than wondering "what if" for the rest of your life.



You and me both..im so humbled that i have the opportunity to follow my dreams, hopefully


----------



## zinala (Mar 20, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> I have some film and tv production experience from grad school (many moons ago)- but played it "safe" by working as a news writer/producer after graduation to get a paycheck and insurance.   But I figure it's never too late to pursue your passion - better than wondering "what if" for the rest of your life.



I can relate. Just graduated in August with a BA in production. I’m currently working as a PA for a local news station, and as a legal videographer. 

My wife and I had our first child around the time I graduated as well. So, I’m nowhere near stable career-wise (at a time when I really need to be), but this is the only thing that has ever felt right to me. I feel like I’ve found my place, and I’m motivated to do whatever it takes to succeed.


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 20, 2018)

zinala said:


> I can relate. Just graduated in August with a BA in production. I’m currently working as a PA for a local news station, and as a legal videographer.
> 
> My wife and I had our first child around the time I graduated as well. So, I’m nowhere near stable career-wise (at a time when I really need to be), but this is the only thing that has ever felt right to me. I feel like I’ve found my place, and I’m motivated to do whatever it takes to succeed.


Congrats on the baby!! An exciting time for you right now. Yeah, working in news seemed to be the way to use my tv/film production degree that still seemed "responsible".  I have two kids - so already feeling torn about all the time AFI is going to require, but I feel it's what I'm meant to do. I'll just figure it out.

Whatever the fuck it takes!" - quote from one of my FAVORITE movies, _*Win Win*_


----------



## zinala (Mar 20, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Congrats on the baby!! An exciting time for you right now. Yeah, working in news seemed to be the way to use my tv/film production degree that still seemed "responsible".  I have two kids - so already feeling torn about all the time AFI is going to require, but I feel it's what I'm meant to do. I'll just figure it out.
> 
> Whatever the fuck it takes!" - quote from one of my FAVORITE movies, _*Win Win*_


Thank you, it's a life changing experience. My face actually hurt for the first couple of months because my face wasn't used to smiling as intensely/often. 

Great attitude. I'm hoping for the best for everyone. Trying not to think about admissions, but it gets harder and harder as the date approaches.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 22, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Hi all! New to these forum and didn't see a specific space for the AFI screenwriting applicants waiting for a decision to come in the next few weeks. Thought we could count down to April 2nd together (then hopefully celebrate together).



Hey, thanks for starting this thread. I've kinda been a squatter on the Directing one lol.
I also interviewed with Anna Thomas and Ed Decter. 
AFI's my top choice so I can't wait for April 2, although I'm trying not to think about it too much. Nothing we can do at this point.
Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## zinala (Mar 22, 2018)

Were your script samples discussed at all? I don’t think a word was said about mine. I’m kind of worried about that.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 22, 2018)

zinala said:


> Were your script samples discussed at all? I don’t think a word was said about mine. I’m kind of worried about that.


They didn't ask a direct question about mine either. I did talk about it a bit though when answering a question about what I want to write next.


----------



## zinala (Mar 22, 2018)

Teddy said:


> They didn't ask a direct question about mine either. I did talk about it a bit though when answering a question about what I want to write next.


Same experience here. I wonder when application materials are critically analyzed before or after the interview?

I had an interview for another school, and I’m pretty sure my application hadn’t been reviewed beforehand. However, I think this school interviews everyone who applies.

Anyone else not have their script samples discussed? Maybe they aren’t read by interviewers beforehand.


----------



## civetta (Mar 22, 2018)

zinala said:


> Anyone else not have their script samples discussed? Maybe they aren’t read by interviewers beforehand.


yeah, they haven't asked me about my application materials either but were eager to discuss my previous script, they even knew the title  but I'm a little worried that they haven't asked me about my ideas for next scripts.


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 22, 2018)

zinala said:


> Were your script samples discussed at all? I don’t think a word was said about mine. I’m kind of worried about that.


We didn't really talk about it until I was literally getting up to leave. It was just a quick "Oh, loved your scripts btw" kind of thing and they quoted a couple of things I wrote that stood out to them. That was it. Felt more like a "chemistry" test - did my personality fit the cohort they were putting together.


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 22, 2018)

Does anyone know how many people applied/interviewed this year? Everything I've seen is pretty vague.


----------



## zinala (Mar 22, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> We didn't really talk about it until I was literally getting up to leave. It was just a quick "Oh, loved your scripts btw" kind of thing and they quoted a couple of things I wrote that stood out to them. That was it. Felt more like a "chemistry" test - did my personality fit the cohort they were putting together.


That must have felt good! I think you have a strong chance of being accepted.


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 22, 2018)

zinala said:


> That must have felt good! I think you have a strong chance of being accepted.


It seems everyone at AFI made an effort to keep it positive and relaxed. Love your positivity! I hope we all get good news


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 22, 2018)

zinala said:


> Same experience here. I wonder when application materials are critically analyzed before or after the interview?
> 
> I had an interview for another school, and I’m pretty sure my application hadn’t been reviewed beforehand. However, I think this school interviews everyone who applies.
> 
> Anyone else not have their script samples discussed? Maybe they aren’t read by interviewers beforehand.



It did not appear that they read it when i walked in, none of their auestions were about my application materials.

I WILL say however that me and Anna did have a great conversation about how a good protagonist is defined by making an action towards a goal and not just reacting. Which led us to an even better discussion about a protagonist who is suffering from depression can be difficult to write as a character due to the fact that depression is defined by inaction.


----------



## Scyther (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey All, I had my 2018 AFI Screenwriting MFA interview on January 30th with Anna Thomas and Jonathan Fernandez in person on campus. This is a breakdown of my whole experience with some tips for those applying in the future.

I live nearby so it's pretty easy for me to get there. The director of admissions, Paulette, came out and chatted with me before the interview and she was very nice. She said she had read my application and was excited that I was applying. Anna and Jon also could not have been nicer. To be honest, it didn't feel like an interview as much as a hang session. I got some free pens and popcorn! Take whatever they offer you. They want you to be psyched about going there.

They quoted lines from my essays back to me, verbatim, and knew my background really well. I still had to take them through my whole life story. I’m older and I have two kids, so there’s a lot to talk about. They remembered a lot about my application, which made it feel more personal than I had expected. They even pitched me characters they wanted to see more of in my work, based on my family. They didn’t refer to my writing samples directly, but they did say, "Don't ever change. We don't want the person on that couch to change at all. We need your voice." That was beyond flattering.

We discussed how to hone my writing voice, how to separate myself from the material in a way that is safe (I write a lot of autobiographical stuff) and they had me review loglines from past fellows in this cute book they print up for all the screenwriting fellows. 

*Questions they asked (hopefully this helps people applying 2019 and beyond): *

- If you could make one film what would it be? 
In my case, we got into a heated discussion about the merits of Ladybird and Get Out (because I wish I had made those two). They definitely don't want you to agree with them to seem agreeable. I rattled off 10 of my favorite films and Anna gave me her opinion on each one. She doesn't play around. We discussed the Big Sick too. Make sure you're up on recent films. 

- How are you going to pay for this?

- Are you ready for the time commitment and amount of work this will take?

- Describe your parents (including discussion of my heritage/upbringing). 

- What are you looking to get out of the experience?

- Why the MFA now?

*For those applying in future years (2019 and beyond), here are some general tips:*

*Application:*
- If you have any questions, do not hesitate to call the Admissions office. As of this posting, Stacy and Jill work there. Stacy can answer any questions you have about any aspect of the application. Jill is super cool and will be keeping tabs on your transcripts and materials received.

- Make sure you take the tour. Ask questions. Don’t be shy. Be polite.

- Give yourself plenty of time to write and rewrite the essays. Those are more stressful than I thought they would be.

- Give yourself plenty of time for the short. I wrote four in total to make sure I got one I thought was strong enough. Push yourself to do your best work. 

- You have two weeks to a month after the deadline to get in your Recommendations. So if you are running behind on the the application, focus on that and get the recs in later. 

*Interview Prep:*
- Review your application before you go in for your interview (they will pull at every thread, so whatever is in there is fair game)

- Research the people you are meeting with. Brief, but sincere flattery goes a long way. I have Anna's cookbook and knew which movies Jon had worked on, which are some of my favorites of all time. 

*Interview:*
- What to wear? I wore an upscale, but casual button-down shirt tucked into casual slacks/chinos. Nice shoes. Something I could wear to a mixer/cocktail party. I ditched the blazer/sportcoat because it was 85 degrees. Don’t look like a producer but look polished. Don’t look like a slob either. Make sure you’re showered and that your clothes are ironed. You’re going to want to feel confident and comfortable.

- Parking can be an issue, so always give yourself some extra time in case the lot is full. They let me park in faculty parking which was very convenient. Overflow can be all the way at Griffith Park.

- Don't bother talking to the people at the check in desk as you walk in, just bypass them and go upstairs to admissions and wait there. They’re almost always rude and they actually made me late for my interview even though I was 45 minutes early. Jill had to call me.

- When they offer the water, take it. You're going to get parched talking about yourself for 30-90 minutes.

- Be yourself. Whatever that means to you. Don’t try to give them answers you think they want to hear. They will challenge you on your positions and you should be able to defend them.  

- Highlight your collaborative spirit, eagerness to learn, and work ethic.  

- If you write comedy, be funny, but NOT self-deprecating. Don't be overly silly because Anna won't dig that. It's a hard balance to strike, but you're going to have to ride the edge. if you write comedy, if you're boring, that might be a problem. I have a background in improv and standup, so I can be flexible and "yes...and" but don't heighten haha.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey, guys! Just wondering, but I've heard a lot about AFI from a production/directing standpoint and involved in a lot of shorts/artsy films. I'm personally a very television/feature driven writer. Does AFI have a good reputation for honing the skills of these types of writers?


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 30, 2018)

Heading into the final stretch of an excruciating 4-month wait. I hope everyone finds a way to enjoy their final weekend of living in "limbo." So eat, drink and be merry - for on the 2nd, we finally hear from AFI 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## zinala (Mar 30, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Heading into the final stretch of an excruciating 4-month wait. I hope everyone finds a way to enjoy their final weekend of living in "limbo." So eat, drink and be merry - for on the 2nd, we finally hear from AFI
> Good luck to everyone!


Can’t take it. Makes it worse when you know only 28 people will be chosen.


----------



## bigdubs (Mar 30, 2018)

zinala said:


> Can’t take it. Makes it worse when you know only 28 people will be chosen.


You've made it this far - you can take it! I suggest going into total distraction mode - go to movies, DIY projects, take up knitting, find an underground fight club (make up stupid lists for strangers)


----------



## zinala (Mar 31, 2018)

I wonder what time they're going to send decisions out.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 31, 2018)

zinala said:


> I wonder what time they're going to send decisions out.


Kinda hoping it's in the morning because I have class in the afternoon.


----------



## zinala (Apr 2, 2018)

The final countdown.


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

Today's the day! Good luck everyone.


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

zinala said:


> The final countdown.


Now you have that song stuck in my head


----------



## zinala (Apr 2, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Now you have that song stuck in my head


Sorry. Starting to get the jitters. Definitely fun, though!


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

zinala said:


> Sorry. Starting to get the jitters. Definitely fun, though!


No worries.  I'm sorry... which part of this is fun??


----------



## zinala (Apr 2, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> No worries.  I'm sorry... which part of this is fun??


LOL...fair point. The excitement is killing me, no, really, I think it's killing me. xD


----------



## BlvckGods (Apr 2, 2018)

THATS.WHAT.THE.FUCK.IM.TALMBOUT!!!!!

IM IN THIS MOTHAFUCKA!!!

*cues journey dont stop believing*


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

I just got my letter of acceptance!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo. Keep an eye on those inboxes.


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> THATS.WHAT.THE.FUCK.IM.TALMBOUT!!!!!
> 
> IM IN THIS MOTHAFUCKA!!!
> 
> *cues journey dont stop believing*



Congrats!!


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> I'm in!!!



Congratulations


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

Scyther said:


> Congratulations


Congrats to you too!


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Congrats to you too!


That makes three of us so far in this thread!


----------



## BlvckGods (Apr 2, 2018)

Scyther said:


> That makes three of us so far in this thread!



Thats crazy..does that mean basically we will all be in the same cohort??


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> Thats crazy..does that mean basically we will all be in the same cohort??



Yeah it does!!!!!


----------



## CEW611 (Apr 2, 2018)

I actually just signed up for the board and I'm pretty disappointed I just received a rejection letter. I'm sad that my interview went extremely well, but my second interviewer didn't even show up. So I was at a disadvantage in that interview to begin with. Pretty bummed about all of this.

Congratulations to everyone who made it! That's awesome news.


----------



## civetta (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm in! OMG! So happy!


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

CEW611 said:


> I actually just signed up for the board and I'm pretty disappointed I just received a rejection letter. I'm sad that my interview went extremely well, but my second interviewer didn't even show up. So I was at a disadvantage in that interview to begin with. Pretty bummed about all of this.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who made it! That's awesome news.



So sorry to hear that. Rejection is always hard. It’s also pretty crappy that your second interviewer didn’t show up and they didn’t send a sub. I know exactly how you feel.

I guess there’s always next year. Did you apply to multiple programs?


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

civetta said:


> I'm in! OMG! So happy!


That’s four of us...15% of the class!!!


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

CEW611 said:


> I actually just signed up for the board and I'm pretty disappointed I just received a rejection letter. I'm sad that my interview went extremely well, but my second interviewer didn't even show up. So I was at a disadvantage in that interview to begin with. Pretty bummed about all of this.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who made it! That's awesome news.


Thank you for the congrats. Acceptance can subjective and random and unfair.  I hope you try again.


----------



## CEW611 (Apr 2, 2018)

Scyther said:


> So sorry to hear that. Rejection is always hard. It’s also pretty crappy that your second interviewer didn’t show up and they didn’t send a sub. I know exactly how you feel.
> 
> I guess there’s always next year. Did you apply to multiple programs?



I applied to USC and AFI. Rejected by both. But my interviewer rejected day of. They didn't know he wasn't showing up until my interview time. He wasn't answering his phone or anything. So yea...it's a pretty crappy situation. Then rejection on top of that.


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm having a really hard time focusing on my day job right now.


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> I'm having a really hard time focusing on my day job right now.





bigdubs said:


> I'm having a really hard time focusing on my day job right now.



I hear you. I was working this morning and I have to turn something in ASAP and I'm VERY distracted.


----------



## luckypig (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm in too!


----------



## Teddy (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I've been wait-listed. AFI's my #1 choice and I would enroll in a heartbeat, so I told them I'd like to stay on the list. Guess I get to wait some more, haha. But it's worth it if there's still a chance.

Anyways, I'd like to say congrats to everyone who got in! I know the odds are slim, but maybe I'll see y'all this fall.


----------



## zinala (Apr 2, 2018)

Wait-listed. 

They wouldn't give out scholarships to people who didn't get accepted, right?


----------



## Scyther (Apr 2, 2018)

zinala said:


> Wait-listed.
> 
> They wouldn't give out scholarships to people who didn't get accepted, right?



I would think not.


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 2, 2018)

zinala said:


> Wait-listed.
> 
> They wouldn't give out scholarships to people who didn't get accepted, right?


Being waitlisted is better than a no. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## BlvckGods (Apr 3, 2018)

Do we know how they determine who gets a scholarship?


----------



## Teddy (Apr 3, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> Do we know how they determine who gets a scholarship?



The website says, "If an applicant applies for an AFI scholarship, the applicant will be notified within their acceptance letter if they receive an AFI scholarship."


----------



## FirstTimer (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys!! Congrats to everyone else who also got in! I couldn't help but notice that a lot of you guys only applied to AFI (and not USC, UCLA, or NYU) and was curious what the thought process behind that had been for y'all?

I'm currently a bit torn between UCLA and AFI and have been trying to get all the info I can about each!


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 3, 2018)

FirstTimer said:


> Hey guys!! Congrats to everyone else who also got in! I couldn't help but notice that a lot of you guys only applied to AFI (and not USC, UCLA, or NYU) and was curious what the thought process behind that had been for y'all?
> 
> I'm currently a bit torn between UCLA and AFI and have been trying to get all the info I can about each!


I only applied to AFI because 1) of its reputation 2) I live nearby 3) I preferred the "boot camp" conservatory approach


----------



## civetta (Apr 3, 2018)

FirstTimer said:


> Hey guys!! Congrats to everyone else who also got in! I couldn't help but notice that a lot of you guys only applied to AFI (and not USC, UCLA, or NYU) and was curious what the thought process behind that had been for y'all?
> 
> I'm currently a bit torn between UCLA and AFI and have been trying to get all the info I can about each!


i like AFI because it’s a film school, not a program at the university, and the opportunities to collaborate with fellows from other disciplines.


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 3, 2018)

civetta said:


> i like AFI because it’s a film school, not a program at the university, and the opportunities to collaborate with fellows from other disciplines.


Are you planning to attend AFI?


----------



## civetta (Apr 3, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Are you planning to attend AFI?


yep, it was my first choice from the beginning 
what about you?


----------



## BlvckGods (Apr 3, 2018)

FirstTimer said:


> Hey guys!! Congrats to everyone else who also got in! I couldn't help but notice that a lot of you guys only applied to AFI (and not USC, UCLA, or NYU) and was curious what the thought process behind that had been for y'all?
> 
> I'm currently a bit torn between UCLA and AFI and have been trying to get all the info I can about each!




I applied to AFI because f**k USC


----------



## mistah_P (Apr 4, 2018)

Congrats to all accepteds!

Did anyone get any scholarship money with their offer? I'm looking to apply next year, and couldn't find any real info about average financial aid package, not to what percentage of the student population they are given out.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

I created a new *Social Group* feature so you can now create your own private forum and group for accepted and attending students (similar to a Facebook Group) right here on FilmSchool.org.

https://www.filmschool.org/groups/creategroup

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 4, 2018)

Chris W said:


> I created a new *Social Group* feature so you can now create your own private forum and group for accepted and attending students (similar to a Facebook Group) right here on FilmSchool.org.
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/groups/creategroup
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!


Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2018)

New Group Created - AFI Fall 2018 Accepted/Attending


----------



## ShiDi (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey guys,
Fellow accepted screenwriter here. I didn’t find this forum until after I got accepted - would have been great to have all the mutual support here during the excruciating waiting period. I’m a working producer who’s hoping to switch gear into writing. Great to meet you all!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2018)

ShiDi said:


> Hey guys,
> Fellow accepted screenwriter here. I didn’t find this forum until after I got accepted - would have been great to have all the mutual support here during the excruciating waiting period. I’m a working producer who’s hoping to switch gear into writing. Great to meet you all!


Welcome to the site! Be sure to join the AFI group!


----------



## bigdubs (Apr 6, 2018)

ShiDi said:


> Hey guys,
> Fellow accepted screenwriter here. I didn’t find this forum until after I got accepted - would have been great to have all the mutual support here during the excruciating waiting period. I’m a working producer who’s hoping to switch gear into writing. Great to meet you all!


Awesome! Welcome. There's a private group for everyone accepted. It's slowly growing. Join us


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2018)

Here's the link to join: AFI Fall 2018 Accepted/Attending | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums


----------



## mistah_P (Apr 8, 2018)

well... since to see some good news rolling it.
Should any of you acceptances wish to share your applications that worked on the forum, you can here:
Master Thread of "Applications that Worked"



(and yes, that would be mighty awesome if you would)


----------



## Scyther (Apr 27, 2018)

bigdubs said:


> Congrats on the baby!! An exciting time for you right now. Yeah, working in news seemed to be the way to use my tv/film production degree that still seemed "responsible".  I have two kids - so already feeling torn about all the time AFI is going to require, but I feel it's what I'm meant to do. I'll just figure it out.
> 
> Whatever the fuck it takes!" - quote from one of my FAVORITE movies, _*Win Win*_


Whoa! Just catching up here. I also have two kids. One was born two months ago today. We might have to start an AFI daycare at this rate!!!!!  (Joking not joking) Good to know I won’t be the only exhausted parent.


----------



## Scyther (Apr 30, 2018)

ShiDi said:


> Hey guys,
> Fellow accepted screenwriter here. I didn’t find this forum until after I got accepted - would have been great to have all the mutual support here during the excruciating waiting period. I’m a working producer who’s hoping to switch gear into writing. Great to meet you all!



Are you in LA?


----------



## zinala (May 4, 2018)

Hey everyone. I'm caught in a tricky situation. A spot opened up for me in the Screenwriting program, but I've already paid my deposit to Emerson. As I understand it, you can't see your financial aid package for AFI until the $1000 deposit has been paid. I submitted a scholarship application, surely they wouldn't have awarded scholarships to those who weren't accepted initially?


----------



## sharkb8 (May 4, 2018)

zinala said:


> Hey everyone. I'm caught in a tricky situation. A spot opened up for me in the Screenwriting program, but I've already paid my deposit to Emerson. As I understand it, you can't see your financial aid package for AFI until the $1000 deposit has been paid. I submitted a scholarship application, surely they wouldn't have awarded scholarships to those who weren't accepted initially?


Let's say you're paying sticker price at AFI (no scholarship) vs. Your current set up at Emerson. Which would you choose?


----------



## bigdubs (May 5, 2018)

zinala said:


> Hey everyone. I'm caught in a tricky situation. A spot opened up for me in the Screenwriting program, but I've already paid my deposit to Emerson. As I understand it, you can't see your financial aid package for AFI until the $1000 deposit has been paid. I submitted a scholarship application, surely they wouldn't have awarded scholarships to those who weren't accepted initially?


First - congratulations!!! For confirmation, you should contact AFI. I believe admitted fellows were notified of their scholarship/financial aid status about a week after the acceptance emails went out - before the deposit was due. So, maybe there's some unclaimed funds floating around from those who passed on AFI.  Hope it works out.


----------



## Taryn (May 19, 2018)

Hi, guys! Is there another group for the AFI screenwriting class of 2020, or am I in the right place already?


----------



## Taryn (May 19, 2018)

Scyther said:


> Whoa! Just catching up here. I also have two kids. One was born two months ago today. We might have to start an AFI daycare at this rate!!!!!  (Joking not joking) Good to know I won’t be the only exhausted parent.


I have three kids. Oh, boy! We’re gonna have some sick play dates up in here!


----------



## paolz317 (May 28, 2018)

Congratulations!! I'll be seeing you guys on campus in a few months - might even get one of y'all as my first year buddy! If you guys want to know more about the program or even get lunch to chat, feel free to hit me up


----------

